
Inventing Monads - stopachka
https://stopa.io/post/247
======
kbr
Hey, I wrote a post with the same title [1]! I feel like everyone writes a
blog post once monads finally click, and this one is great — I like how you
introduced them through solving real-world problems. :)

[1] [https://blog.kabir.sh/inventing-monads](https://blog.kabir.sh/inventing-
monads)

